# Góc thư giãn > Góc nhiếp ảnh >  Máy ảnh và kinh nghiệm chụp ảnh

## MINHAT

Chào các bác do có đam mê từ thời trẻ trâu nhưng đến nay mới sắm được 1em cùi cùi d90 (do có dự án từ xa) nên mở chủ đề này để trao đổi chia sẻ & học hỏi kinh nghiệm về lựa chọn máy ảnh cách bảo quản,quan trọng hơn là cách chụp ảnh để cho ra 1bức ảnh đẹp. 
Theo em thấy trên diễn đàn mình có nhiều anh em có máy và những ae chơi macro cũng không it́ nên hy vọng rằng qua chủ đề này ae làm cnc có thêm 1 sân chơi mới ngoài cnc
Đầu tiên em mời các bác xem con cùi bắp của em

Em nó là Nikon D90 len kit 18-105mm. Do dong này em thấy thằng bạn nó chụp ra chất ảnh cũng đẹp nên quyết định cưới. Do cũng chưa rành nên em mua lại của một ông chú có kinh nghiệm lâu năm về máy ảnh và hướng dẫn rất tận tình. 
Về phần bảo quản lúc trước em thấy thằng bạn nó xài mấy gói chống ẩm nhưng theo lời anh CKD thì xài tủ chống ẩm hiệu quả và tiện dụng hơn.
Lúc mua máy thì ông chú có cho một số tài liệu,nghe ông chú nói nếu học hết tài liệu đó có thể thành pro nghe cũng khoái khoái

----------


## CKD

Bảo quản thì có nhiều cách & nhiều mức chi phí.
- Đơn giản nhất là dùng hạt chống ẩm silicagel, ưu điểm là rẻ, tiện dụng. Nhưng vì là hạt chống ẩm nên khi nó hút đủ ẩm thì nó lại là tác nhân tạo ẩm  :Smile: . Vậy nên muốn dùng hiệu quả thì phải thường xuyên thay thế hoặc khử ẩm.
- Tủ chống ẩm thì nó cũng dùng silicagel thôi, nhưng có kèm theo thiết bị theo dõi ẩm & tự khử ẩm.

Cách đơn giản nhất là thường xuyên sử dụng máy... sẽ hạn chế được rất nhiều cái ẩm...  :Smile:

----------

MINHAT

----------


## secondhand

Làm cái tủ kính nho nhỏ, lấp cho nó 1 cái đèn dây tốc kết nối với 1 relay, relay được đóng mở bởi 1 đồng hồ báo thức loại pin vài chục nghìn. Như thế mỗi ngày nó tự xông cho mình 2 lần, mỗi lần 30giay, để ý ngày nào đèn ko cháy thì thay pin cho đồng hồ nên ko sợ bị lãng quên

----------

MINHAT

----------


## CKD

> Làm cái tủ kính nho nhỏ, lấp cho nó 1 cái đèn dây tốc kết nối với 1 relay, relay được đóng mở bởi 1 đồng hồ báo thức loại pin vài chục nghìn. Như thế mỗi ngày nó tự xông cho mình 2 lần, mỗi lần 30giay, để ý ngày nào đèn ko cháy thì thay pin cho đồng hồ nên ko sợ bị lãng quên


Khi nóng... cơi chừng có hại hơn à nhe  :Smile: ....

----------


## secondhand

> Khi nóng... cơi chừng có hại hơn à nhe ....


Dùng 2 bóng đèn 5w cho tủ nhõ 1 máy hoặc 45w cho 1 đóng lens thì vô tư. Đối với lens Canon nhựa thì xa đèn 1 chút chả sao, chống ẩm tốt hơn các thứ vôi hay than. Dành cho dân amateur hay dân làm biến ấy mà  :Big Grin:

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Gamo

Ui giời ui, sao mà toàn đại da thía. Tau có 1 con D70 (mua hồi mới ra) và 1 con EOS xxx chỉ bỏ trong bao mà tới giờ vẫn chưa mốc...

Đùa thui... Mua cái tủ đi... Đã bỏ 1 đống tiền mua cái máy mà tiếc 1tr mua cái tủ... Bữa nào chụp hình thấy lung linh là biết ùi  :Wink:

----------


## biết tuốt

trời đang nóng mấy cha " máy ảnh gia " chộp cái ảnh gì gì mát mẻ úp lên đê  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gamo

Có liền

----------


## MINHAT

Có ngay đây mat́ lạnh luôn ợ



Các bác cho em hỏi nếu chụp phơi sáng thì mình dùng chế độ nào là phù hợp và thời gian phơi sáng tầm bao lâu.vd như ảnh bên dưới

----------


## hung1706

haha này thì mát trời nhá....mod thấy em lỡ dại thì xoá bài chứ đừng bem em nha  :Smile: )))

----------


## solero

> Các bác cho em hỏi nếu chụp phơi sáng thì mình dùng chế độ nào là phù hợp và thời gian phơi sáng tầm bao lâu.vd như ảnh bên dưới


Chế độ thì nên dùng M (manual) hoặc ưu tiên thời gian (trên máy Canon là Av còn trên Nikon em ko rõ). Em chủ yếu dùng M.

Thời gian phơi sáng giống thời gian tán gái ấy cụ. Có em tán nhanh có em tán chậm. Có em méo cần tán. Vậy nên tùy cảnh mà cụ chỉnh cho phù hợp. Chụp chục bức trong đó 4 bức bị tối, 5 bức bị cháy thì sẽ có 1 bức ưng ý.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## CKD

Chụp phơi sáng như kiểu ảnh của bác chủ thì... cũng chưa phức tạp lắm.
Để chế độ M, khẩu khoảng 9-11, đừng khép khẩu quá vì ảnh sẽ bị mờ do tán xạ. Thời gian thì cứ điều chỉnh cho phù hợp với khẩu và độ sáng toàn cảnh.
Trong viewfinder có thước đo sáng, chỉnh thời gian cho nó cân là ok.

Nên dùng tripod và chế độ chụp hẹn giờ. Vì nhiều khi giơ tay bấm phát cái máy nó run.

Chụp cảnh đêm thì thời gian phơi cả phút hoặc hơn. Khi đó phải dùng chế độ B, tức bấm 1 phát thỉ mở, bấm 1 phát nữa thì đóng. Thời gian thì ta phải phán đoán hoặc canh giờ bên ngoài.

----------


## CKD

Này là chụp chế độ B.
Không gian xung quanh rất tối, chỉnh kết hợp cả khẩu & ISO để có thể hiện rỏ tia sáng của pháo hoa.
Thời gian phơi lâu là để bắt được cả chùm pháo.







Như cái này thì chỉ... chế độ M, chụp chậm thôi chứ chưa có phơi  :Big Grin:

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Gamo

Mấy cha siêng gúm.... chơi được chừng 1-2 năm lại cho vào tủ

Mà mấy hình trên là CKD chụp hay Google dzậy?

----------


## CKD

> Mấy cha siêng gúm.... chơi được chừng 1-2 năm lại cho vào tủ
> 
> Mà mấy hình trên là CKD chụp hay Google dzậy?


Cụ thử google cái ảnh giống vậy thử  :Smile:  lụm đại cái ảnh để minh họa thôi.

----------


## tieulanong

> Chào các bác do có đam mê từ thời trẻ trâu nhưng đến nay mới sắm được 1em cùi cùi d90 (do có dự án từ xa) nên mở chủ đề này để trao đổi chia sẻ & học hỏi kinh nghiệm về lựa chọn máy ảnh cách bảo quản,quan trọng hơn là cách chụp ảnh để cho ra 1bức ảnh đẹp. 
> Theo em thấy trên diễn đàn mình có nhiều anh em có máy và những ae chơi macro cũng không it́ nên hy vọng rằng qua chủ đề này ae làm cnc có thêm 1 sân chơi mới ngoài cnc
> Đầu tiên em mời các bác xem con cùi bắp của em
> 
> Em nó là Nikon D90 len kit 18-105mm. Do dong này em thấy thằng bạn nó chụp ra chất ảnh cũng đẹp nên quyết định cưới. Do cũng chưa rành nên em mua lại của một ông chú có kinh nghiệm lâu năm về máy ảnh và hướng dẫn rất tận tình. 
> Về phần bảo quản lúc trước em thấy thằng bạn nó xài mấy gói chống ẩm nhưng theo lời anh CKD thì xài tủ chống ẩm hiệu quả và tiện dụng hơn.
> Lúc mua máy thì ông chú có cho một số tài liệu,nghe ông chú nói nếu học hết tài liệu đó có thể thành pro nghe cũng khoái khoái


em này là huyền thoại một thời

----------


## ngoc tien

Siêng vãi ra ấy chứ , hình này là chụp hay đâu đó hay từ của ấy ấy đó

----------


## huyenhoc

Mình mới tập tành chụp choẹt thì nên chọn máy nào cho rẻ đẹp bền nhỉ

----------


## CKD

> Mình mới tập tành chụp choẹt thì nên chọn máy nào cho rẻ đẹp bền nhỉ


Một vấn đề rất quan trọng là bạn dành bao nhiêu tiền cho vụ này. Ngoài ra còn phải xác định xem muốn chụp gì nữa.
Phải có chi phí thì mới biết nên mua gì cho nó tối ưu.

----------


## Ống nối máy cnc co giãn

hi quan trọng pin phải đầy :Wink:

----------

